# I just sent a message telling a girl why I like her



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

I had been wanting to do this for so, so long. Finally...I did it...

It was so hard to do it...

I'm awaiting a reply as of now, but holy cow...I feel so happy and so nervous...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

that's great.  that is incredibly difficult to do.. in fact i've never been able to do that. i hope you get a positive response back.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Way to go! I know the feeling. Let us know how it goes. :yes


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm sorry to be the party pooper, but if you aren't 100% sure that she likes you back, then you just ruined everything.

I mean, congrats on overcoming your fear, but all your effort and anxiety was used to build a 10-feet high wall between you and her.

Why? Notes are what girls write, because they're a passive way of letting the person know that she likes him. Now you're a guy, and you've done something that puts the ball in the girl's court. She's now the one expected to make the first move, which, unless she is REALLY into you, is as attractive of a move as farting in her face. If she doesn't like you, the best possible thing that could happen is that she will get the guts to tell you that she views you only as a friend. The worst possible case? She'll start to avoid you like the plague and the whole school will know that you ****ed up.

I know, because the worst possible situation and nightmare always ends up happening to me.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't agree with you vincente, that's just your bad experiences talking. It's good what you did Greyfox. If i'm not mistaken most girls like a guy who's direct and willing to risk, and not wait for somebody. You can't wait to be 100% with everything in life. Even if you fail, you can give that I understand and hope we still friends speech and besides you took a big step against SA. Tell us how it goes. Regrets are the worst.


----------



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

I could have explained more in my first post, but I was kind of rushing when I made it...

For almost three months I have had a crush on this girl, but the nature of the 'crush' changed slightly recently. A few days ago, I heard that she is homosexual. At first it was quite a shock, but I've realized that it really doesn't matter when you really love a person for who they are. It's just a different aspect of her that I didn't know before, and I still love her.

She hasn't replied yet...I admit that I've been almost constantly thinking this morning about "maybe I just shouldn't have done this." Because this is likely going to send my anxiety through the roof...I have no idea what I could say on Monday if she talks to me, or if I should talk to her (which would be extremely difficult). I kind of already said everything in the message that I wanted to say, for one thing. And, one of the problems with social anxiety is that I'm afraid to express my opinions or feelings or emotions out loud (very afraid), and then I just did exactly that, but over the relatively 'safer' means of the internet, so then I come to school and just look paralyzed and I don't know if she'd understand. I even mentioned something in the message about how I'll probably seem totally different at school and I'm sorry...

It's really hard to not overanalyze and worry about every little facet of this right now...but I think I really can manage to think of the truth of the matter and stuff, which is that it's good that I did this, it's good that I tried, even if I 'mess up' on Monday or whatever, it won't matter in the long wrong. There'll be other people I'll meet and other experiences I'll have, and at least I tried here, and who knows, it could turn out better than I am anticipating.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Ignore my previous post, never mind. You can't predict a gay female's behavior as easily and simply as most straight females'.

Hope things turn out well.


----------



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, she replied to a previous message I had sent her about what my brother and I can do to help with this one campaign thing...she also added me to friends =) I will have to see how it goes from here I guess...I'm not getting too worried though..


----------



## GreyFox08 (Dec 22, 2007)

Holy cow...even if I feel extremely socially anxious and nervous on Monday when I go back to school and see her in person...this has been such a relief...so much off my chest, and less to be constantly worrying about. Another thing that's made it more of a relief is that my brother and dad know more about this thing now, so no more of me sitting around wishing I could just tell them what's been making me so down (although I have told them, but tonight I let them know a little more).

She replied with the nicest possible stuff that I could imagine (to my main message to her, the one this topic's title is about). I have nothing but feelings of love for her. I hope I can meet more people like her in the future, because she's just an amazing person...

I could let my negative thinking take over more, but I am ignoring it very successfully fortunately. Even though I'll inevitably be so nervous on Monday, I'm doing my best to not let it bother me. And the more I think neutrally or positively about it, the better I know it will be for me when Monday comes around.

(Note to self for tomorrow morning, when I'll probably be tired and maybe more worried about this: Don't be! It's OK!!! Everything will be OK!!!!!)


----------

